
Building a global, free and open IoT network - fab2722
http://thethingsnetwork.org
======
azdle
Does this provide a bare IP connection or is it just for MQTT channels back to
your servers? I can't tell if that's "the" method of communication or just a
helpful thing that you're offering.

Basically, is this something that I would be able to use directly with my
company's CoAP APIs?

~~~
turiphro
The protocol speaks LoRaWAN, which isn't IP. The data will get sent via a
distributed network, over IP (using MQTT), to a server of your choice. This
application server (run by you or someone else) can then store the data, have
a REST API endpoint, MQTT channel, or whatever service that runs there.

------
wienke
Thanks for the post! We are very happy how this is progressing and for all the
contribution around the world.

------
ac29
Anyone know what frequency bands these are being deployed in in the US? I am
assuming they using the 902-928Mhz ISM license free band.

Licensed frequencies would make this significantly more involved to deploy in
the US.

~~~
gonzalocasas
915 MHz

------
creatinghere
Support The Things Network. They are not only supplying easy to activate
hardware, they are hard at work at an excellent architecture
([http://forum.thethingsnetwork.org/t/request-for-comments-
net...](http://forum.thethingsnetwork.org/t/request-for-comments-network-
architecture/287)) and a clean, easy to use integration framework.

~~~
edzob
it would be so cool to just fiddle with IoT sensors without worrying about a
nearby wifi hotspot with access. Just using the Things network as a free and
open road is a beautiful idea.

~~~
kefka
And I have gotten my base IoT node down to about 2.50$. How?

Arduino Nano ($1.80) nRF24L01+ (0.63$)

Both from Aliexpress. Combine it with MySensors library and off you go.

For secure connections, use the USB-serial gateway, change the default
channel, turn on encryption as well as signing support.

I use Node-red to get the data and do stuff with it.

------
alex_hirner
Two questions: 1) are there technical restrictions for using this mesh network
with remote aerial sensors, i.e. does it hurt badly when nodes move? 2) how
well would it perform indoors in manufacturing plants? I'm thinking of low-
cost adhoc industrial IoT prototyping.

~~~
crorella
According to the spec [1] it's for both mobile and fixed devices:

"LoRaWAN™ network protocol which is optimized for battery- powered end-devices
that may be either mobile or mounted at a fixed location. "

[1] [http://www.lora-
alliance.org/portals/0/specs/LoRaWAN%20Speci...](http://www.lora-
alliance.org/portals/0/specs/LoRaWAN%20Specification%201R0.pdf)

------
gonzalocasas
Awesome effort! We're following Amsterdam's example in Zurich and building a
TTN network over here. The initial tests went great and we're now preparing to
deploy more gateways real soon!

------
johnTweetonig
Let's cover the US together! We don't have to wait on big corp's to do it,
let's make it ourselves!

------
SamDLC
How does this compare to the SIGFOX network?

~~~
stephanheijl
SIGFOX has certain limits (outside of theoretical and practical bandwidth
restrictions) placed on it. radio-electronics.com ([http://www.radio-
electronics.com/info/wireless/sigfox/basics...](http://www.radio-
electronics.com/info/wireless/sigfox/basics-tutorial.php)) states up to 140
messages of 12 bytes per object per day, with a throughput of up to 100 bytes
per second.

The Things network, on the other hand, seems to supply its services openly and
freely without limits, using the LoRaWan spec. Semtech
([http://www.semtech.com/wireless-rf/lora/LoRa-
FAQs.pdf](http://www.semtech.com/wireless-rf/lora/LoRa-FAQs.pdf)) says it
provides between 0.3 and 11kbps of bandwidth, so in theory your speeds can be
anywhere from 3x to 111x higher.

------
thomastux
The range of these things is inmense, the possiblities endless: I love how you
guys bring this technology to everyone!

~~~
wienke
Thanks Thomas!

------
Triggerpush
Great Job! Singapore and Malaysia will TTN soon also, the things.. are in
motion.

~~~
wienke
Awesome!

------
it_learnses
How can we get this in Victoria, BC, Canada? Anybody want to team up?

------
mvletter
Groningen pledged a city wide network within 12h. You guys rock!

~~~
edzob
the whole city? How cool is that! #dreamingofgoingbacktogroningen

